# What's your 2 week training routine?



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Not being a smart (expletive deleted) but I would shoot a field course as often as you can. The target sizes and distances are standardized so go shoot as many rounds as you can to get used to the varying problems. Also, a lot of hunters and 3D shooters are not used to shooting as many arrows as a 28 target field round calls for (112). Another reason the best practice for shooting field is...shooting field. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Once you have the bow set up and it's grouping as you think it should then get marks. Once you have marks then shoot as many "good" shots at the field/hunter targets (make sure it the correct size at the distance being shot) on flat level ground!!!!

Then the week before hit the hills and shoot a round have a goal before hand and figure out the recipe for that goal. 

ie: If you wanna shoot a 530. Well then a 19 on every target is acceptable!! If you 20 a target then you are under par and an 18 will put you over par!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You said you got your marks, so that is good. But be absolutely sure that your 3rd axis is set correctly, especially if you'll be shooting in hilly country.

The Hillbilly kicked my butt on Sat., but afterwards I pulled out the "wrenches" and did some fine tuning on my sight/scope. Sun. my score was 22 points higher.

And if you're sure you have your 3rd axis set correctly, don't get in an argument with your scope/sight bubble - trust it. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You said you got your marks, so that is good. But be absolutely sure that your 3rd axis is set correctly, especially if you'll be shooting in hilly country.
> 
> The Hillbilly kicked my butt on Sat., but afterwards I pulled out the "wrenches" and did some fine tuning on my sight/scope. Sun. my score was 22 points higher.
> 
> And if you're sure you have your 3rd axis set correctly, don't get in an argument with your scope/sight bubble - trust it. :wink:


You are learning quickly grasshopper


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You are learning quickly grasshopper


That's what happens when you shoot with folks that know what they're doing AND listen to them (the last part of that comment [listen] was for Jarlicker's benefit). :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's what happens when you shoot with folks that know what they're doing AND listen to them (the last part of that comment [listen] was for Jarlicker's benefit). :wink:


Yep you have to listen....and on top of that you have to be willing do work on what you are told.....

Trust I have tried it....osmossis doesn't work.:wink:


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

*how many arrows per day?*

Maybe a stupid question but how many arrows per day do you shoot to get ready for a 2 day Field shoot?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

alan_gruver said:


> Maybe a stupid question but how many arrows per day do you shoot to get ready for a 2 day Field shoot?


For me, I shoot a minimum of 50-75 arrows per day, practically every day. Didn't do it yesterday though after shooting 2 full days of Field and a 9 hour drive home in the holiday traffic and rain. Just couldn't make it happen.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

When I was in my "competitive prime", I would routinely practice AT LEAST 14 more targets per day than the tournament was set for...So, if it was a 28 target per day shoot...I would PRACTICE at least 42 targets, and preferably 56 targets.

This conditioning allowed me to increase my stamina...and I won many tournaments, not because I was the most talented shooter...but because I was the MOST PREPARED and FIT shooter...they were tired after 15 or 20 targets...and me, I was just getting started.

NEVER short-change the value of PREPARATION, STAMINA, and being PROACTIVE when it comes to field shooting.

TRUST the bubble, and LEARN how to use it to your advantage! KNOW how YOU are affected form-wise from uphill and downhill shooting positions, as well as toes up or toes down stances...Knowing YOUR tendencies and PRACTICING will put you heads and shoulders above the competition...because MOST of them NEVER PRACTICE IT....they go out and shoot round after round under IDEAL conditions, never stopping to figure out that IDEAL conditions rarely exist during tournaments...


You can practice toes up, toes down, and having one foot higher than the other by making yourself an incline board....You can PRACTICE learning how much 1/4 bubble moves your impact point...simply by DOING IT....you GOTTA KNOW THIS...so practice it, instead of always shooting with your mark dead on for the target and your bubble dead level....set your site "hot" or "cold" by a yard, two yards, etc...and KNOW how much that moves your impact point. Same with the bubble....
THAT is being pro-active and when something isn't IDEAL...YOU will already KNOW what to do about it...the others? Well, they haven't practiced it, so they are clueless as to what to do.

I brought up the incline board to a TOP PRO during a chat session a week or so ago...he had NEVER even thought of it....??????? He didn't think there was a way to PRACTICE toes up or toes down or one foot higher than the other unless he could get to a course that had those situations on it!!!

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got an incline board in my barn that I built a couple of years ago so the wife could get her wheel chair in the house (she had ankle surgery).

I've often wondered if it would be worth while to use it during practice. After experiencing the "Hill" AND seeing your comments above, I am sure now it will become part of my practice routine. It can easily be turned to simulate all four possibilities (toes up, down, left, right) and everything in between. May even add some "bump" blocks to it to simulate rocks, roots, etc.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Practice*

HI Alan, 
I have always reccomended that you shoot 5 (FIVE) arrows at a time and if you can only shoot part of the yardages thats OK, try to shoot between 75 and 100 arrows at a session.
By shooting 5 arrows you build the staminia to hold the bow steady.
During the second week try to shoot between 100 and 150 arrows at a session.
Hope to see you Sunday for 28 Hunters.
Good luck down at states.
Charlie


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Al, How many arrows do you currently shoot each day/week? If you're only shooting 50 arrows every couple days I wouldn't go out and try blasting off 100 or 200 every day. All you'll do is wear yourself out. If you're already shooting a good bit then I'd try to shoot at least a half a round every other day. I also like the 5 arrow thing. I noticed on sunday it wasn't the 112 arrows that got to me but the 3rd and 4th arrows were when I was missing. I wouldn't be overly concerned about up/down/ side hills because mechanicsburg is relatively flat. 


My practice plan for next week will be shoot in the yard on mon and tue. Probably 50 arrows each night at mixed distances on the correct faces just to make sure everything is right. Hopefully Wed evening I'll go to Butler and shoot at least a half or maybe a little field and a little hunter(which you'd be welcome to join me if you'd like). Then thursday I'll let my shoulder recover and just 30 or 40 random shots to make sure everything is still where I want it. Before a shoot I like to get myself shooting very well on thursday to get a little extra confidence going into the shoot.


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

First off, thanks to everyone who responded.

I plan to try the 5 arrows per target on Sunday at Rainbow. (I will change out the nock color on the 5th arrow and shoot it last every time just to be fair).

60x, yes, I will love to shoot Wednesday night in Butler (I live in Hermitage so its not too far). PM me with the time you want to start.

Al


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

alan_gruver said:


> First off, thanks to everyone who responded.
> 
> I plan to try the 5 arrows per target on Sunday at Rainbow. (I will change out the nock color on the 5th arrow and shoot it last every time just to be fair).
> 
> ...


Just don't do like Sarge does when he shoots 5 arrows at each target. He'll nock the 5th arrow and announce to everyone that arrow # "7" doesn't count. Only problem is, ALL his arrows are marked "7".


----------

